# Modding A 4x4



## MuddyFingers12 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello, I have bought a dienshang (I think) stickerless 4x4. It can corner cut, but I want to put the holes in the corners and edges to improve the corner cutting (I think its the constalation mod). Before I do this, maybe you guys can inform me on how to prep/do this modifacation because i dont wasnt to screw this up!
Thanks!


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 18, 2013)

MuddyFingers12 said:


> Hello, I have bought a dienshang (I think) stickerless 4x4. It can corner cut, but I want to put the holes in the corners and edges to improve the corner cutting (I think its the constalation mod). Before I do this, maybe you guys can inform me on how to prep/do this modifacation because i dont wasnt to screw this up!
> Thanks!



Just get the SS 4x4 it's way better.


----------



## MuddyFingers12 (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't have the money to do that right now, but I will keep that in mind when I get more money!


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 19, 2013)

Also it's not worth modding that thing.


----------



## legoanimate98 (Oct 19, 2013)

MuddyFingers12 said:


> (I think its the constalation mod)



Do you mean konsta mod? Even if you were, I think to really were talking about the florian mod.


----------



## kcl (Oct 19, 2013)

MuddyFingers12 said:


> I don't have the money to do that right now, but I will keep that in mind when I get more money!



A SS 4x4 costs like $5, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> A SS 4x4 costs like $5, so keep that in mind.



Depending on where you buy it.


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 19, 2013)

I just got my moyu weisu 4x4 in the post today. I must say, best 4x4 I've ever solved with. I have a modded SS4x4 as well and a decent job on the mod and this moyu cube is way better. Any benefits the mods on a SS would give, this moyu does all that and more. no lock ups at all. I have a feeling that when more reviews of this puzzle come out everybody will switch to it and nobody will bother modding any 4x4's again. Well, the majority of people that speedsolve I'm talking about. Of course some will not like the moyu as not everything is liked by 100% of the people. I'm also sure that because of the amount of people modding cubes, somebody is going to mod a moyu weisu with the florian mod just to see, but I don't think the cube needs it, yet I'm curious to see the result.


----------



## MuddyFingers12 (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok, Im asking HOW to do the mod, not what the best 4x4 is. I bought the cube, and I realy dont care how the other cubes are out there are (yet). Please tell me or refere me to a tutorial on how to do the florian mod.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Oct 19, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> I just got my moyu weisu 4x4 in the post today. I must say, best 4x4 I've ever solved with. I have a modded SS4x4 as well and a decent job on the mod and this moyu cube is way better. Any benefits the mods on a SS would give, this moyu does all that and more. no lock ups at all. I have a feeling that when more reviews of this puzzle come out everybody will switch to it and nobody will bother modding any 4x4's again. Well, the majority of people that speedsolve I'm talking about. Of course some will not like the moyu as not everything is liked by 100% of the people. I'm also sure that because of the amount of people modding cubes, somebody is going to mod a moyu weisu with the florian mod just to see, but I don't think the cube needs it, yet I'm curious to see the result.



Could you do a review?
Please.


Spoiler



Pretty please.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 19, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Could you do a review?
> Please.
> 
> 
> ...



The Dianshing 4x4 is just a stickerless version of the Rubik's brand 4x4.


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 19, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Could you do a review?
> Please.
> 
> 
> ...



I would if had any interest at all in making YouTube videos. I just like to solve, not make videos.


----------



## windhero (Oct 28, 2013)

MuddyFingers12 said:


> Ok, Im asking HOW to do the mod, not what the best 4x4 is. I bought the cube, and I realy dont care how the other cubes are out there are (yet). Please tell me or refere me to a tutorial on how to do the florian mod.



Search "how to florian mod 4x4" youtube. Cyoubx has made a good tutorial. There is no guarantee that it will work for a diansheng as I dont know how thick the pieces are. It might just end up ruining the cube by making holes in the pieces.

I wouldnt mod it if I were you.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 1, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Depending on where you buy it.



I got mine at worlds for like $7. And my other one for like $8 off the internet. I'm not sure I know of any place that sells them for $5.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 1, 2013)

Cheese11 said:


> I got mine at worlds for like $7. And my other one for like $8 off the internet. I'm not sure I know of any place that sells them for $5.



http://zcube.cn/Cube_Brand/ShengShou/ShengShou_4x4.html


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Nov 2, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> The Dianshing 4x4 is just a stickerless version of the Rubik's brand 4x4.



I was talking about the Weisu. A week ago CBC's video was the only one out about the Weisu.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 2, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> I was talking about the Weisu. A week ago CBC's video was the only one out about the Weisu.



Oh right.


----------

